# Racktime panniers?



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

Does anyone have any experience with Racktime panniers? I'm considering a set of their TravelIt panniers for commuting. How's the durability? Anything that you don't like that wasn't readily apparent when you bought them?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

I know it doesn't help much, but I have a racktime rack and the quality is good. I'm guessing since Racktime is actually Tubus that quality is something they wont skimp on.


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks. I had heard something about a relationship between Tubus and Racktime, and I know that Tubus makes good stuff. That gives me some confidence.

I found a good deal on the Travelits, so I pulled the trigger....


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

My Travelit rear panniers arrived yesterday, and I'm impressed. They're well-made, with lots of well-thought-out details. 

The main compartment is lined in red, rather than black, to make it easier to find stuff, and the liner itself zips open to allow access to the hardwear. There are a total of 4 external pockets: a rear expanding pocket, a small lid pocket, a larger lid pocket that also houses the attached rain cover, and a small mesh stash pocket. The straps for the lid buckles also serve as compression straps for the bottom of the pannier.

The QL1 system was simple to set up, and makes removing the panniers very easy, a definite improvement over my old ones. I also like that there's a plastic guard along the bottom edge of the pannier's back side to help protect it from wear against the rack.

I haven't ridden with them yet, but first impressions indicate that these are a steal for under $100.


----------



## dualpivot (Oct 25, 2009)

Becky said:


> My Travelit rear panniers arrived yesterday, and I'm impressed. They're well-made, with lots of well-thought-out details.


I've been eyeballing those and the Travelit Front version. Do you plan on using the pair for your commute? Is just one big enough for a lunch, casual work change-of-clothes, and a pair of size 13 shoes?


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

Yep, that's the plan. The pair is ~2800 cubic inches (46 L), and more than enough for clothes, lunch, shoes, and my purse. That said, I'm not sure that I could cram all of my stuff into one, mostly because of the purse and the insulated lunch bag... Since they're sold as a pair, it wasn't a consideration for me. 

I can't speak to the size 13 issue first-hand. However, they're ~18 inches tall, so I would guess that you'd be ok.

ETA: I measured the inside height. They're more like ~14" tall.


----------

